
Convergence LA – A WebGL Data Visualisation of Los Angeles - tsp
https://convergencela.com/
======
rl3
The camera and UX is a bit lacking, but the production values are otherwise
incredible. I imagine that's because it's intended as a physical art display.
However, ambient audio and post-process effects are spot-on. Amazing stuff.

The project site[0] has photos of the public display.

Not sure what framework this is using. A cursory review of the source suggests
it's not Three.js. It appears to be using the SIMD API[1] as well.

The credits list _onformative_ [2], another studio in addition to Narduli that
also specializes in physical art displays. The paths to each .js file start
with "cables". A quick GitHub search suggests it's custom code from
onformative.[3] The GitHub version uses a couple WebGL helper libraries
(twgl.js and Google's webgl-utils.js). The production version on the
ConvergenceLA site has different file names however, so I suspect it's using
an evolved version of "cables", since what's on GitHub is nearly a year old.

[0] [http://www.nardulistudio.com/copy-2-of-convergence-
metropoli...](http://www.nardulistudio.com/copy-2-of-convergence-metropolis)

[1] [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/JavaScript/Refe...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/JavaScript/Reference/Global_Objects/SIMD)

[2] [http://onformative.com/work](http://onformative.com/work)

[3] [https://github.com/of-co-de/Cables-WebGL](https://github.com/of-co-
de/Cables-WebGL)

------
tsp
It was build in cables ([https://cables.gl/](https://cables.gl/)) – a visual
WebGL / WebVR / Web Audio editor which is currently in private beta. The
website was realised by undev ([https://undev.studio](https://undev.studio))

------
kodfodrasz
Looks nice, but the UI is pretty buggy

------
kiankh
wow awesome!

